# quail for sale



## duckhunter29 (Mar 13, 2009)

We have quail for sale. We are located in southeast south Dakota in irene,sd. Great for releasing or training dogs. Price is $4.00 a bird. You can reach me at 605-660-0536 or pm me. Thanks.


----------

